# Learn full OLL with me!



## UniCubeChannel (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey guys, *UniCube* here! I started a series: learn OLL with me. I want to learn full OLL, and whenever I learn an algorithm I'm gonna make a video. This way you can learn all 57 OLL algorithms. I'm starting with the algorithms of 2Look OLL, because I already know those. But I will upload all 57 algorithms in the next weeks, whenever I learn them myself. 

You can start watching here: 




My channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCB03yUqvXbwOly8N1vRW0KA

Make sure to subscribe for more algorithms and other content. I hope this helps! Leave a like, if you like it and please comment if you have any suggestions or critics! Enjoy watching!


----------



## samwernersson (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice idea. I´m just starting to learning OLL as well.
Witch algorithms will you use?
The fastest ones, the easiest to learn, the most popular ones?


----------



## UniCubeChannel (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm gonna try to show 2 algorithms for each case from now on. These algorithms will either be the easiest to learn or the fastest or the most popular. But obviously I prioritize the fastest ones, I will always say which one I will use myself.


----------



## samwernersson (Aug 25, 2016)

UniCubeChannel said:


> I'm gonna try to show 2 algorithms for each case from now on. These algorithms will either be the easiest to learn or the fastest or the most popular. But obviously I prioritize the fastest ones, I will always say which one I will use myself.



I just heard you about the double algorithms on youtube, but thanks for explaining here once more 
I will follow your videos, thanks.


----------



## UniCubeChannel (Aug 25, 2016)

samwernersson said:


> I just heard you about the double algorithms on youtube, but thanks for explaining here once more
> I will follow your videos, thanks.


Thanks for subscribing! I hope you will enjoy my content. If you have any suggestions for other videos, just let me know!


----------

